# Light lunch or supper dish



## Ishbel (Jul 20, 2006)

When you can't be bothered cooking too much. 


100g crumbled feta cheese
handful of mint, chopped finely
150g of peas - if using fresh, lightly cook them; but frozen are fine, too
6 large eggs, lightly beaten
Little amount of olive oil to cook onions/egg mixture
6/7 spring onions, finely chopped

 Using an omelette or frying pan, cook the spring onions in a little olive oil until they are translucent, but not coloured.  Add all the other ingredients, stir to combine then leave on the heat until the bottom has set. Then put under the pre-heated grill (? USA - broiler) to finish and firm up.   
This makes enough for 2 in my house, or one very hungry person!  Cut into wedges to serve.


----------



## amber (Jul 20, 2006)

That sounds delicious.  I'll be trying that out very soon.  Thanks for the recipe.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 20, 2006)

Incidentally I do very similar thing with fresh mozzarella instead of feta and finely sliced courgette (zucchine)-sautèed with onions- instead of the peas.  We are really fond of it as it is so easy and quick as well as delicious, but the combination of feta and peas sounds good too... I will try this variation the next time!!


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 20, 2006)

It's the time of year that I search for pea recipes....  including various frittata type dishes!

Fresh peas are growing MADLY in my garden.... We've had chilled pea soup, pizzelli, peas as a vegetable with all kinds of main courses...  

and that's not mentioning the runner beans, dwarf beans, french beans that are almost ready tooooooooooooo!


----------

